# Anyone here roast his own coffee?



## rexmor (Jun 6, 2006)

Since this seems to be a group of people who like creating their own products, I'm wondering if any of you has discovered the pleasure of roasting his own coffee?


I've been doing it for two years, after reading an article in Newsweek about the practice which gave referrals for places to find green beans and home coffee roasters. The thing about coffee is that it peaks a few days after roasting, and after 2-3 weeks it starts to lose flavor. In fact, it's been stated that it loses up to 40% of flavor after 3-4 weeks.


Anyway, I've thoroughly enjoyed my hobby, and have turned on a few friends. Everyone who's tasted my coffee says it's better than Starbucks, and it's half the price [after you discount the price of a roaster....as little as $150]. Let me know if anyone is interested, and I can give you some sources. My favorite is "sweetmarias.com", which literally has dozens of sources of green beans from all over the world, as well as an line reference materials on beans and roasting.


Last Christmas I "gift roasted" coffee for about a dozen friends. One in the Bay area shared some with her sister, who e mailed me begging me to start roasting and shipping to her. My wife says that I have "coffee groupies".


----------



## pkcook (Jun 6, 2006)

rexmore,


I love coffee and have always marveled at the roasting process. Had a little coffee shop in Las Cruces, NM by the University that roasted their own beans and that was the "best" coffee I could get (45 minute drive) and I'd stop there every time I was in town. You have peeked my interest! Any info you can provide would be greatly appreciated




.


----------



## rexmor (Jun 6, 2006)

Try out sweetmarias.com . They sell several different kinds of roasters. I highly recommend the Zac and Dani's, which sells for about $150. It will roast 2-3 days worth of coffee at a time, and you can fine tune your roasting anywhere from light to French. I have gotten so avid about this hobby that I also bought a larger drum type roaster [Bravi] which sells for about $400, but which will roast a half pound at a time. As I mentioned, I've developed some "coffee groupies", and it's nice to be able to roast larger batches as gifts. 


Sweet Maria's also hasmore than 50types of green coffee beans from every coffee growing area of the world, which cost an average of about $5 a pound. I love experimenting with blending, and have worked out a blend that I like a lot ["Rex's Blend" of course, which is Sumatra, Costa Rica and Ethiopian beans]. I also like to add chicory, which you can also buy there. 


They have extensive notes on each of their beans, and a reference section with other articles. Try it, and let me know what you think. 


I should also mention that Sweet Maria's gives service like George. *Edited by: rexmor *


----------



## pkcook (Jun 6, 2006)

Rexmor,


I spent the better part of the evening looking at Sweet Maria's! Wow! I only made a small dent in the info that is available there. I googled some other sites as well and bookmarked them as well. Funny you mentioned Sumatra bean, for that was the brew I looked for in my little coffee shop. Very bold and full flavored. Thanks for the info, I think I know what I'm going to ask for on my B-day!


----------



## geocorn (Jun 6, 2006)

I was surprised to see you like chickory. It is huge in Louisiana, but I have been unable to find it outside of there. I will be looking at sweetmarias, as well.


As an aside, I have several customers big into roasting. One is in Hawaii. He sent me some kona beans he roasted and my wife was in heaven. Sounds like I have a new hobby (like I have the time or need one!



)


If we have enough interest, I will gladly set up a forum section for discussing roasting as well. We may be a home wine making site, first, but we are all hobbyist as well.


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, George, that's true! Plus, many a morning of coffee after a night of wine....


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2006)

I have been roasting my own coffee for about 5 years now. I have tried several of the commercial roasters, hot air popcorn poppers etc. and so far my best roasting is done in a no stick skillet over an open flame. A little more labor intensive but worth the effort. Oh yes, unless you have a really good vent a hood roast them outside as the process creates a tremendous ammount of smoke.


----------



## rexmor (Jun 7, 2006)

Waldo is right about the smoke. I only use my drum roaster in the garage with the doors open. However, the Zac and Dani's has a catalytic converter system [I think that's what it's called] which greatly reduces the smoke. However, it still should be done under your stove with the fan on. 


Waldo, it seems to me that it's a LOT, not a littlemore labor intensive. I turn on my Zac and Dani's and walk away for 25 minutes.


George, this is one hobby which really doesn't take that much time [unless, like Waldo, you do it manually]. I developed my taste for chicory in New Orleans of visits, and used to bring home cans of that stuff. It really does add a peppery quality that now has me hooked. 


pkcook, Sumatra is definitely my favorite coffee, and I use it as the base of almost allmy blends. However, just like wine, blends are often better balanced than single varietals. My blend [I based it on Starbuck's Christmas Blend] uses Sumatra [bold, earthly flavors] with Costa Rica for bright acidic notes, and Ethopian for spicy, exotic qualities].*Edited by: rexmor *


----------



## Brandst (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been looking at roasting for the last few months, like George, don't really have the time or space to devote to another hobby right now. As anal as I am about what little coffee I do drink, I only grind beans fresh when I want a pot, I think roasting my own would be ideal. I'll check out SweetMarias I've come across a few other sites in my research and would love to see more. As soon as we move to a larger place I plan on taking up roasting.

Steve


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been looking on and off and roasting equipment for about a year now. Space! I need more space! Maybe if we quit cooking I'll have more space...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 7, 2006)

Guys,


That is so interesting!!! Special hobbies are so rewarding and fun!!


It is great to see so many people with so many talents here.


You all are very interesting people and such a pleasure to get to know!


That's why I love this forum!!


Ramona


----------



## rexmor (Jun 7, 2006)

With regard to space....it really doesn't take much. The Zac and Dani's roaster is about the size of a coffee maker. The only other space you need is for several pounds of green beans. I keep my roasters on a shelf in the garage, and the green beans on a shelf in the pantry. 


As for time, well, it takes less than a minute to put the beans in the roaster and turn it on. Clean up is quick as well, as the roasting chamber and top screen go in thedishwasher. I roast every 2-3 days, but the time involved is about the same as you now spend making your coffee. Just that the coffee you make is SOOO much better.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmm... I'm starting to weaken...


----------



## Waldo (Jun 14, 2006)

[QUOTE) Waldo, it seems to me that it's a LOT, not a littlemore labor intensive. I turn on my Zac and Dani's and walk away for 25 minutes.


As in making wine I like to experiment and in roasting my coffee I did the first batch of open fire pan roasted on a float trip on the Ouachita river and a single origin bean ( Columbian Supremo) roasted with different intensities therefore creating a"blend" if you will and it wasgreat. I have continued the process and it has been more than worth the effort.About 70% of the beans go through the second crack when I have finished the roast. Might want to try it once yourself.


----------



## pkcook (Jun 15, 2006)

rexmor,


Already dropped the hint to my wife and showed her the Zac and Dani model. Now its a matter of whether I get one for Father's Day or Birthday. I'm crossing my fingers for Father's Day; don't want to wait till Oct



.


----------



## scotty (Jun 16, 2006)

Is home roasting economical???


----------



## rexmor (Jun 16, 2006)

pkcook, good luck! I was born on Father's Day [many years ago], so my birthday is always right around the same time. Usually get "two-fer" gifts.


Scotty, home roasting is not economical if you compare it to Folger's or the like. However, if you compare it to fine coffee likePeet's orStarbuck's, it's about half the price [and much fresher, ergo better]. 


Waldo, I'm afraid I'd like it too much, and then have another time consuming hobby! Besides, I'm pretty happy with the quality I get from my little machines.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 16, 2006)

I understand that rexmor. Even a bad roast is far better than anything you can get oot of a vacumn sealed can


----------



## Waldo (Jun 21, 2006)

Thought I would post a couple of pictures of the batch I just roasted up this evening. You can see from the smoke why you want to do this outside.








And the end result is Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rexmor (Jun 21, 2006)

Waldo, I see what you were saying about the differences in the degree of roast....that is really a variation of degree. One of the references I read when doing some research onroastingtalked about blending different levels of roast, and you've done that with this one process. How long does it take to get to that stage? I have a side burner on my outdoorgrill which i could use to try a batch. Do you just use a typical non-stick skillet?


When I did my Christmas Roast [for gifts], I not only blended different beans, but also did several different levels of roast. It was the best I've ever done.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 23, 2006)

The side burner on my grill is where I roast at most of the time. It takes about 10-12 minutes to do a roast. The only bean I have used this method with that I did not care for the result was a peaberry


----------

